# >=tuxonice-2.6.24: button/lid acpi event spinnt [solved]

## Lenz

Hi,

seit Kernel tuxonice-2.6.24 (auch bei allen nachfolgenden Versionen) weigert sich mein ThinkPad in den Suspend2Ram-Zustand zu gehen, wenn ich den Deckel zuklappe. Stattdessen schaltet er nur noch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus. Bei der Fehlersuche ist mir aufgefallen, dass er bei dem ACPI Event "button/lid" bei jedem Betätigen des Knopfes andere Event-Nummern anzeigt.

 *Quote:*   

> # acpi_listen
> 
> button/lid LID 00000080 0000002d
> 
> button/lid LID 00000080 0000002e
> ...

 

So kann er den Event natürlich nicht mehr zuordnen. Manuell suspenden per FN+F4 geht auch weiterhin, nur der Button für das Zuklappen scheint Probleme zu machen. Frage: Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme und ggf. schon eine Lösung?

LG,

Lenz.

PS: Scheint das gleiche Problem zu sein, wie in diesem englischen Thread besprochen aber nicht gelöst.

----------

## firefly

öhm der letzte part gibt nur an, wie oft der event ausgelöst wurde. der rest ist doch identisch.

----------

## Lenz

Bei mir irgendwie nicht. Alle Events beginnen mit 00000080, der zweite Nummernblock bringt die Unterscheidung. Hier z.B. von fn-f5 (Bluetooth an/aus).

 *Quote:*   

> # acpi_listen
> 
> ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00001005
> 
> ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00001005
> ...

 

Wie ist das denn bei Dir?

PS: Wenn ich Kernel 2.6.23 boote funktioniert es ja mit der selben Konfiguration wie es sollte.

----------

## firefly

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Bei mir irgendwie nicht. Alle Events beginnen mit 00000080, der zweite Nummernblock bringt die Unterscheidung. Hier z.B. von fn-f5 (Bluetooth an/aus).
> 
>  *Quote:*   # acpi_listen
> 
> ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00001005
> ...

 

Das gilt für andere acpi button events, welche einen event für verschiedene physikalisch vorhandene buttons erzeugen. Aber für LID gilt das nicht, denn dieser wird nur von einem button erzeugt  :Wink: . Das selbe auch für den power button (zumindestens bei mir)

----------

## Lenz

Wenn dem wirklich so sei, müsste er bei dieser Konfiguration ja eigentlich in den suspend2ram mode gehen, wenn ich den Notebook schließe (wie er es auch bei Kernel 2.6.23 noch tut):

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/acpi/events $ cat lid.sh
> 
> # Config file for the lid, setting laptop in suspend mode (hibernate-ram)
> 
> event=ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080
> ...

 

Stattdessen macht er bei 2.6.28 aber nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus.  :Sad:  Noch ne Idee?

----------

## firefly

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wenn dem wirklich so sei, müsste er bei dieser Konfiguration ja eigentlich in den suspend2ram mode gehen, wenn ich den Notebook schließe (wie er es auch bei Kernel 2.6.23 noch tut):
> 
>  *Quote:*   /etc/acpi/events $ cat lid.sh
> 
> # Config file for the lid, setting laptop in suspend mode (hibernate-ram)
> ...

 

ja nimm den richtigen event  :Wink: 

also 

```
event="button/lid LID 00000080"
```

----------

## Lenz

Aaaaaahhhh... das war wohl das Problem. Habe immer nur auf die Nummer geachtet, nicht auf den String davor. Der scheint sich wohl bei dem neuen Kernel geändert zu haben. Super, das Problem wäre gelöst!

Danke!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Aaaaaahhhh... das war wohl das Problem. Habe immer nur auf die Nummer geachtet, nicht auf den String davor. Der scheint sich wohl bei dem neuen Kernel geändert zu haben. Super, das Problem wäre gelöst!
> 
> Danke!!!  

 

kein Problem. Ich vermute das liegt daran, dass der neue Kernel den LID switch direkt unterstützt und vorher nur durch das ibm kernel modul.

----------

## Lenz

Dem scheint so zu sein! Bin froh, dass es jetzt wieder geht.

----------

